# even NORMAL people have 'Ween stuff up!



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I am very surprised by the number of people who already have their Halloween decorations up..you know, the plastic pumpkins, requisit haybales....this is the first year "The Normal People" in my area have beaten me to completion of their lawn array! Also, there seem to not only be decorations put up much earlier, but there seems to be MORE lawns decorated.
Well, it's only DECORATING, after all...
I wonder: at what scale does "decorating" become yard- haunting?? What is the mechanism whereby the holiday yard decorating hobby turns into THE DISEASE!!?? (which we all know and love). Hey, waitaminute...Are we a cult?? LMAO....LOL. 


d(emon)5:devil:


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

debbie5 said:


> I wonder: at what scale does "decorating" become yard- haunting?? What is the mechanism whereby the holiday yard decorating hobby turns into THE DISEASE!!?? (which we all know and love).


I don't know about everybody else, but for me the moment of truth was when I stopped BUYING Halloween decorations, and started MAKING Halloween props. Props are like potato chips...you can't have just one.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

There are Halloween decorations up at the registration office of the college I got to! Weeeee!

And I saw some Halloween decor up around the city on Thursday, on my way to the ER.  It made me happy. I was happier on the way home 'cause I was stoned on Morphine and Toradol....so I REALLY loved the wee Halloween displays.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Two people in my town have scarecrows up. Thats it! My town is so lame....


----------



## slywaka1 (Aug 27, 2008)

I've not even seen any Halloween stuff in any shops in England yet, let alone in gardens!!

I might spend Halloween in America next year......!

Ana


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

There is only one house by me that sets up a true halloween yard and they haven't started yet. I will be late this year but hopefully once i have my graves done (this weekend) i will start with them and just add to that.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

When I got home last Friday 9/26 I had planned to start putting up my cemetery. At first I was like it's a little early, but I need to get started in order to get everything done, and honestly I needed the room in my work space. I was glad to see on the way home several other houses had put out scare crows, pumpkins, hay bales, etc...

I told my gf, see they've already put there stuff up!! I told you I was behind in getting it all done


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

There is one house down the street that has webs on trees and some lights up they have little kids,
I saw another that has those skull light stakes and a scarecrow ..
I'll have to take pics of places I see around here. Not many I know that.


----------



## Jackpot (May 21, 2008)

Last year I was the only person in my apt complex to decorate at all. This year theres one more it's not much but means I'm not alone in decorating again this year.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

debbie5 said:


> I wonder: at what scale does "decorating" become yard- haunting?? What is the mechanism whereby the holiday yard decorating hobby turns into THE DISEASE!!?? (which we all know and love). Hey, waitaminute...Are we a cult?? LMAO....LOL.
> 
> d(emon)5:devil:


I think it might be the first time you stuff old clothes with newspapers and put it out on your porch in a lawn chair. Thats your first hit of the drug. You've gone beyond store bought and put effort into making something *scary* -not just a decoration. The next thing ya know, your expirimenting with lighting and pneumatics, trying to score discount Gemmy skulls, and pretty soon, your strung out on artificial cobwebs.:googly:


----------



## Moon00 (Oct 7, 2007)

I've noticed that people have started decorating early where I live too. Scarecrows, pumpkins, even some houses have orange string lights out. Some have even had decorations out since around the middle of September. Which is quite surprising, usually I don't see any houses with decorations out until about the second week of October. As far as I know we're the only ones in the neighborhood that do a full display/haunt but we don't start setting up until a few days before the big night.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

We are starting Oct. 10, when my Parents are Visiting.
We normally start around Mid - October.
Thankfully, by then, the House Cleaning and Reorganizing Project will be done.
Then, I can Concentrate on Halloween - Full Bore.


----------

